# possible new CL scam?



## ARC-170

I posted some lathe parts for sale on Los Angeles CL. Got a text almost right away from someone asking me if I was a real seller. They wanted me to prove it so they sent me a code. I was asked to text the code back. I was curious about how it would play out, but thought better of it. It smelled fishy.

Then I got another text a few minutes later asking the same thing from what I think is a different person!

I deleted both of them.

This is a new one. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## CluelessNewB

No but it stinks like the dumpster behind the fish market to me.  I would be tempted to report it to CL.


----------



## MikeInOr

Have you seen the commercials.... "Text xxxx to yyyyyyy" for your free what ever.  I think this scam is related to this "Premium" SMS "feature".  I think you are going to end up with a charge on your cell phone bill.  Of course the cell phone companies take their cut so they have no insentive to shut down these scams.  I bet there is something around page# 458 of your cell phone agreement that says you agree to pay these charges.

https://www.lifewire.com/protect-yourself-from-premium-sms-text-message-scams-2487773


----------



## Latinrascalrg1

It is most definitely a scam. *Do not give them any code that get texted to you* or may possible loose some control over your phone, im not completely sure but its not something  you want to find out first hand.

What that does is it Registers a google internet phone number that they will have control over directly connected to your phone.

Do a search for "Google Voice craigslist Scam" and you should get all the info you need about this scam.  Btw the best way to safe gaurd this potential hack access is to register it yourself.  Second benefit would be having a legit 2nd number through your smartphone to call or text with that can be used to post on internet site so that you keep your true number more secure.


----------



## darkzero

Haven't ran into that one yet but everytime I post on CL always the first few "inquires" I get are scams. Scam or not, & I believe it is, I would have done the same, ignore/delete them. One of the reasons I'm sick of CL, I only use Offerup now. I'm sure there may be scammers on there too but I haven't ran into any yet.


----------



## Flyinfool

You always hear the adds for fund raisers on the radio, "text XXXXX to YYYYYY to make a $ZZ donation". If you text back to the scammer you just agreed to pay them $ZZZZ.00.

I have been using CL, Offer Up, Facebook, and Let Go for a while now. CL is still the only one that has resulted in an actual sale or even interest from a human.

Just before my contact info I have been putting in the disclaimer;
"Scammers don't bother, I know ALL your tricks. don't waste your time or mine."
Since I started adding this I rarely get contacted by scammers any more.

I also never just put in my phone number. I use a combination of spelled out numbers, and actual numbers with extra spaces or missing spaces to try to make it harder for bots to read.
I also put in "Voice only, NO text" this way I just delete all texts. Scammers do not want to waste time having to actually talk to you and most texters are not serious buyers anyhow.


----------



## DangerZone

I use craigslist a ton, but I am always very hesitant to give out my phone number. If we can't use CL's anonymous email, I don't have a lot of interest in making a deal. Their email system works pretty well I think.


----------



## RobertB

DangerZone said:


> I use craigslist a ton, but I am always very hesitant to give out my phone number. If we can't use CL's anonymous email, I don't have a lot of interest in making a deal. Their email system works pretty well I think.


I am the same, however nowadays far fewer people will respond to an ad with no phone number. I have found I get far more responses when I can be contacted by phone. Even though I do frequently get the text scams within minutes of posting a new ad, it's worth the increased response to the ad. It isn't much effort to delete a text. It may not be the case, but many people feel more confident that an ad is not a scam if a phone number is included.



Flyinfool said:


> I have been using CL, Offer Up, Facebook, and Let Go for a while now. CL is still the only one that has resulted in an actual sale or even interest from a human.



I have been using those 4 also. In the last year or so I have had a little bit better luck with Facebook as far as responses go. With Letgo and Offer Up I don't get as many responses, but I get far fewer no-shows. With craigslist I estimate about 1 in 5 people actually show up when they say they are going to come look at something. This is why I tell everyone the 1st one to show up with the cash gets it, I will not hold anything for someone.


----------



## ARC-170

I found some info about how it is a Google Voice scam. They use your number, but don't take over your phone or anything. I clicked on the link, but then didn't click on anything else. I only clicked to see what it actually was. I'll have to check and make sure nothing was compromised.

The scams are usually easy to spot. I'm fine leaving a number to call or text and an email. Serious, actual buyers have a certain way of contacting that a real human (me) can tell. I've never tried the others; how many people look on FB or Offerup for lathe parts, anyway?


----------



## MrWhoopee

I've seen (and placed) some ads on CL recently asking interested parties to answer by the email link and provide a phone number. Then the seller can call them. Seems to work pretty well to eliminate scammers and spammers.


----------



## jim18655

This sounds similar to the scam that almost got my son.
He got a call from his "credit card company" that he needed to read the number back they just sent him to verify his identity. What happens is the scammer tries to reset a password and needs the verification code to do so. They just call you and get the code from the registered account holder.


----------



## tq60

We never place phone number in cl ads.

We state we have odd work schedule and please use email as first contact.

We still get some junk where they ask about item with looks like automated device.

We usually email back asking question not related to item, if trees are listed and we get odd question we ask to confirm tire size or something else and they often reply back with a size, not related to a tree...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58

Yeah I had a listing for a lathe and got a "We will buy this" email. Wanted to ask what they were going to make with "this", figuring that it was a generic response.


----------



## 682bear

I have answered probably a dozen c-list ads through their e-mail system and have never had a response from any of them... never...

I will still use the e-mail, but dislike it... I prefer to call/text direct...

-Bear


----------



## Rata222

ARC-170 said:


> I found some info about how it is a Google Voice scam. They use your number, but don't take over your phone or anything. I clicked on the link, but then didn't click on anything else. I only clicked to see what it actually was. I'll have to check and make sure nothing was compromised.



This happened to me a good while back.  As mentioned by others - They are using your cell phone number to obtain a second number on Google Voice.  As I remember (though not 100% sure) ---I needed to sign into google and request a new second number and it released the scammed associated number.  It was easy and certainly worth doing.    I also use this Google voice number for listing on CL.


----------

